# to blast or not



## casper2 (Dec 31, 2006)

Girls I am in a dilemma I have 3 embies and have to ring the clinic tomorrow as to whether they transfer then on day 3 or wait to Blast. Ultimately the decision is ours we feel it is better to transfer 2 tomorrow as I feel the embies would have a better chance in than out. I believe blast is a selection process but I feel I only have 3........what do you think?
To give you a bit of history I am 37 with one child. We have MFI issues. This is my third fresh cycle am lucky enough to have a ds from my first cycle.
I'm usually just a 'lurker' here and have found fantastic support from posts. 
Thanks for reading!! and good luck to anyone cycling/about to cycle.


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

casper welcome 

i think you need to do what is in your heart casper ..i think your right in saying better in than out .  
hope you and DH get sorted good luck with your ET


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Casper.  
Just thought id send a quick reply  

I was also in that dilema - we decided to go for a blast transfer it was an xtra 1000 euro but i feel it was SOOO worth it - it was our 1st shot at IVF and I am now 9wks 2days pregnant, at EC we had 14 eggs collected but by day 5 we only had 4 suitable for transfer so we transferred one and now have 3 blast frosties...  We were told in our clinic there is a higher rate of pregnancies with blasts... but i totally understand that with your 3 little eggies you dont want to take a chance in loosing them   

I know my post probably hasnt helped you one bit     but just thought id let you know my situation aswell  

Best of luck to you and ur DP for ET   

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Casper I sort of agree with both posts   just to make things worse!

I had 2 blasts transferred and now have my lovely son, we felt taking them the extra 2 days gave us a better chance of getting embies that were likely to implant but I also think you should go with your heart so maybe day 3 is right for you this time. Good luck either way.

Lesley xx


----------



## casper2 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi all thanks so much for your replies we had a long chat with the embryoligst and did what she advised so we're going to blast ?? i am sh**ing myself!! thanks again 
xxx


----------



## casper2 (Dec 31, 2006)

2 lovely blasts on board!!!!!!!!!
now the dreaded 2ww


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Well done Casper ,are you going to work the 2ww or try and relax and chill out ? Hope it flies in for you and isnt too much of a head wreaker for you.
Congrats on being pupo
Emma x


----------

